# Diablo 3 2012



## Apuh (23. September 2011)

Diablo 3 wird Anfang 2012 erscheinen.
Quelle


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. September 2011)

jup, also kann ich doch hots spielen vorher^^


----------



## Delröy1 (23. September 2011)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/188834-eu-ff-closed-beta/ schon vor langem gepostet...


----------



## jaegermeisterv (10. Oktober 2011)

Bisschen was für die Gerüchteküche im neuen Saturn-Online-Shop. 

"Erscheint am 15.03.12"

Quelle:

http://www.saturn.de/mcs/catentry/Diablo-III,48352,258066,206089.html


----------



## Delröy1 (10. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Altersfreigabe (USK):* Ab 18 Jahren



stimmt ja auch nicht... also kann man das datum schön ignorieren ^^


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (6. November 2011)

Also auf ein "winterliches RL-Setting" zum Erscheinungstermin hoffe ich irgendwie schon. Denn als damals das Addon zu Diablo II rauskam, kam (damals mitten im Sommer) bei mir überhaupt keine Stimmung auf... und dann auch noch dieses winterliche Barbaren-Gebiet. Nein, Diablo gehört für mich ganz klar in der "düsteren" Jahreszeit veröffentlicht. Sobald am Abend die Sonne wieder nach 18 Uhr untergeht und kein Schnee mehr liegt, passt das einfach nicht mehr.


----------

